# Crazy Night



## CrabClaw (Jul 28, 2008)

Tonight







I decided to venture out in the rain since it's getting to be that wonderful time of the year. I hunt near the Mayville area and havn't heard of any elk living around the area. I about died when this young spike appeared 80 yards away an hour before dark. He went into a thicket out of sight, so a half hour later I decided to rattle since I had success with the horns last weekend. He came to the call and passed at fifteen yards as I struggled to take this picture with my camera phone. Kinda dark but you can tell its an elk... crazy


----------



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

Cool story, great pic. I think I would probably be surprised also. I remember a couple of years ago, near Barnesville MN, I was calling and Had a Sitka Deer, Doe come by the stand. I am assuming it was an escaped pen deer. Still not expecting it.

No Elk tag in the pocket huh?


----------



## deerandduckhunter (Oct 14, 2009)

i live a bout a half hour from bismarck nd and one time i was driving home with my family and there right on the outskirts of steele nd was a little bull moose dont see much of those in nd


----------



## deerandduckhunter (Oct 14, 2009)

i live a bout a half hour from bismarck nd and one time i was driving home with my family and there right on the outskirts of steele nd was a little bull moose dont see much of those in nd


----------

